# 07 murano engine smoke



## turtle10505 (Jan 20, 2012)

i had a customer come in and complain of blue/white smoke at first start up in morning. i did a cly compression test found #5 low. did leak down it was 50% leak down. so took engine out. tore down and found rings stuck on #5 piston. sent heads of for new guide seals and valve job. put new rings and bearings in engine. rebuilt and drove for about 1 week. no smoke. customer has had vehicle for about 2 months. now complaning of smoke again and using over 2.5 quarts of oil in 972miles. i checked oil level when he brought in and found oil level at bottom of hatch mark. so still in good range. Note: the engine was very sludged up at tear down. had block and heads cleaned at rebuild. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ring issues and oil consumption are not unknown on the VQ35DE due to the (as designed) taper of the cylinder bores. I've heard Nissan has redesigned the rings to address the problem. I'm not sure if aftermarket rings have incorporated the new design, yet. So, my first question would be if genuine Nissan or aftermarket rings were used? I've also heard of oil consumption issues due to the PCV baffle inside the right valve cover getting clogged. Since you mentioned there was a lot of sludge, perhaps you need to replace the right valve cover or have a PCV valve issue?


----------



## turtle10505 (Jan 20, 2012)

*rings*

I did clean valve covers too and put all Nissan parts in engine. It took over 2 weeks to get all th right parts.


----------



## turtle10505 (Jan 20, 2012)

*rings*

also put in a new oil pump and pick up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I would say go back to square one and do another cylinder leakdown test. I bet that's a bit of a pain in a Murano compared to something like an Altima or Maxima!


----------



## turtle10505 (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah upper intake has to come off. just to get to rear plugs. it is a pain in the rear.


----------



## ATOMANT (Nov 1, 2011)

I rering a Jap motor once and and the ring set I got was wrong. The middle ring was slightly thinner and they all broke within 2 weeks of use. It left running perfect and returned with major blowby. I was in shock. I had warned the customer it could happen so he was prepared. As it turns out the machine shop ordered the wrong set. There was a change 1/2 way trough the model year that changed only the ring thickness on the middle ring. I had checked end gap and it was perfect, but didnt check ring to groove clearance. Azzclown machine shop didnt even apologize. I split the bill with the customer and with the right rings it worked perfect.


----------



## ATOMANT (Nov 1, 2011)

Also I have a complete engine that was a mild oil burner if you need any parts. I am in Canada so shipping could be a hassle.


----------

